# Roamio and MOCA and Tuning Adapter



## TampaDon (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi.

I need some help.

I hooked up my Roamio six tuner and the MOCA adapter that TiVo sent with it. The MOCA is connected to my router directly in my library and the TiVo is in the living room. I used to use a wireless network connection before this.

I could NOT get the COAX light on the MOCA to light up. I found out that the POE filter was stopping the MOCA connection. Removing the filter results in MOCA working, but only a workaround.

He's the problem. I have a tuning adapter. I coudn't get MOCA working so I read on the community forum that I needed to split the signal to the tuning adapter for MOCA to work. Sure enough that fixed things. But it broke things, too. I lose about 30 channels on the tuning adapter. I called Cox and they said my signal was too low because of the split into in the tuning adapter. They have a cutoff of -10 and I was -10. Sure enough going directly into the tuning adapter then into the TiVo fixes the 30 missing channels. But now the MOCA won't work.

I also tried a powered signal booster right before the split into the tuning adapter and TiVo and stops the MOCA from working.

Suggestions? I want both MOCA and my missing 30 channels.

Don


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

MoCA adapter has coax pass through right? You can try eliminating splitter and take the coax to MoCA input and then from MoCA coax output to TA.


----------



## TampaDon (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm lost


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I think I misread your setup. After re-reading here is my understanding of what you've tried?


```
LIBRARY:
wall <===coax===> MoCA adapter <---ethernet---> Router

LIVING ROOM:
ATTEMPT 1 (no splitter)
wall <===coax===> Tuning Adapter <===coax===> Roamio

ATTEMPT 2 (with splitter)
wall <===coax===> splitter <===coax===> Roamio
                           <===coax===> Tuning Adapter
```


----------



## WRX09MD (Aug 25, 2013)

What is the hertz # on the splitter. 1000 mhz or more it should be I think. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

